# Feeding LPS



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but I have been feeding my LPS corals pellets soaked in fish oil for years and they seem to thrive on it. I also feed other things but this is relatively easy and I like to get as much fish oil into them as I can.
Bubble corals, torch corals and candy canes I know will eat this.
You can see in this picture just above the reflected light the pellet going down it's mouth


----------



## Klinemw (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, I'll bite (LOL, sometimes I even laugh at myself)...being very new to this hobby, what kinds of pellets and fish oil work best? How long do you soak the pellets? Are the fish oils the same as the liquid gel caps for human consumption? How often do you feed them this way? Is this the same sort of thing as feeding an anemone (I remember that from years and years ago)? 

Thanks...sorry for all the questions, but I am really new at this (right at 10 weeks with my 125 gallon mixed reef tank.)

Oh, and what kind of coral is that in the photo with your post?

klinemw


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

It is a frogspawn coral. 
Yes it is the same fish oil capsules I take myself.
I put about 5 drops of oil on 20 sinking pellets, any kind of pellets that you would feed your fish.
I let it soak for an hour or more.
Yes, it works with anemones.
I feed a couple of times a week

I use one of these to feed


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Klinemw said:


> OK, I'll bite (LOL, sometimes I even laugh at myself)...being very new to this hobby, what kinds of pellets and fish oil work best? How long do you soak the pellets? Are the fish oils the same as the liquid gel caps for human consumption? How often do you feed them this way? Is this the same sort of thing as feeding an anemone (I remember that from years and years ago)?
> 
> Thanks...sorry for all the questions, but I am really new at this (right at 10 weeks with my 125 gallon mixed reef tank.)
> 
> ...


You are doing the right thing...If you don't know feel free to ask. Paul is one of those people in the hobby I trust for info. So if he post 9 time out of 10 it's going to work. With that said, I'm not saying trust everything you hear, but to hear it you have to ask for it.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't forget, this is not the food I fed exclusively, it is easy but I don't get in the habit to always go the easy way. Pellets with oil provide some nutrition but if you are going to feed them also feed marine based food like clams or fish. These foods are harder to use but are what our animals are supposed to eat. Just because food comes in a pretty package and comes from a large aquarium food company does not mean that is the only thing we can feed. Sea food markets have a wide assortment of healthy foods for us and for our marine animals. It is also very cheap, practically free and I know many people feel this is a very expensive hobby. It does not have to be.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> It will be more beautiful under powerful LED aquarium light , and thrive faster .


I do have powerful LED lights


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what made you decide to start feeding the pellets soaked in fish oil? What brand are you using?


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> Out of curiosity, what made you decide to start feeding the pellets soaked in fish oil?


I have been feeding pellets soaked in fish oil for almost fifty years so I kind of forgot why I did that.
I am using Ocean Nutrition pellets but any sinking pellet will work and I use the same fish oil I take every morning. Just regular fish oil capsules for human consumption available in any supermarket.

In the sea fish eat mostly whole fish, and all fish have a liver which is almost all oil and it is about 20% of the fishes weight. 
So if a shark eats a 12 pound fish, it is getting almost 3 pounds of pure fish oil.
It makes sense that fish need this oil as a large part of their diet is oil. Oil is not added to commercially sold food because it goes bad in the presence of air, that is why it is sold in capsules.
This is all just my theory and I am not the God of fish nutrition, I am just observant when I dive


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

It's definitely an interesting theory, and I'll have to look into trying that out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## yvr (Aug 16, 2011)

I am a huge advocate of feeding corals in my tanks. I target feed my LPS corals thawed and rinsed frozen mysis in the evenings a couple times per week. I feed the rest of my tank 2-3 times per week alternating with mysis, frozen cyclops, Tropic Marin Reef Snow, Pro-Coral Phyton and TM Pro-Coral Zooton.


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol I have never soaked the pellets in fish oil, I just use a turkey baster and squirt the fish pellets and mysis shrimp towards their mouths  Interesting idea though


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I use fish oil because a quarter of the diet of our fish in the sea is fish oil. It is not in commercially prepared foods because it goes bad, even if refrigerated.


----------



## Markpolo123 (Aug 9, 2011)

led aquarium lights are very popular nowdays


----------



## yvr (Aug 16, 2011)

I target feed my LPS corals thawed and rinsed frozen mysis sprayed with New Era Liposome Spray in the enveings and also feed them New Era Marine pellets. I keep all my corals well fed 2-3 times per week alternating with live baby brine shrimp, frozen cyclops, frozen mysis, Tropic Marin Pro-Coral Phyton and TM Pro-Coral Zooton.


----------



## arigatou (Mar 6, 2012)

My goal to feed my the endotoxin coral thawing and washing frozen bran several times a week in the evening. I feed my tank, and mysid shrimp, frozen daphnia, tropical Marin reef snow, Pro-Coral Phyton and TM Pro coral Zooton alternating 2-3 times per week.


----------

